# Remedy for Constipated lambs



## Shannonmcmom

Hello,

So the two lambs I have to bottle feed aren't doing that great. The one is quite lethargic. Perked up a bit when I brought him into the house. Right now they are by the heater in the little bathroom. His mouth was cold. I don't think that these little guys have pooped so how can I get it started. They are like a week old but their bottoms look too clean to actually have been doing anything.

WHat kind of solution (soapy water) and how much do I put up their butts. I read somewhere to use a small syringe and put sudsy water up but it never said how much and the concentration.

Thanks.


----------



## Ross

If they're a week old they've likely pooped. Add a little Metamucil for a feeding. Or try an enema, 10-15cc's of soapy (not so suddsy and definately not detergenty) or even warm mineral oil with a short peice of soft aquarium tubing on the syringe, and "jet" it in with some causous force. You're not trying to launch the poor things but you do want to get the fluid up in. Cool mouth and drooly is a sign of constipation, maybe you're mixing the milk a bit strong or you have hard water and need to add a little extra water?


----------



## mawalla

I soak a bar of soap in a bowl of hot water until the water is cloudy and the water cools to warm. I just use my own hand to test the temperature. I figure it is at about 101 -102 degrees when I give the enema. I use a 12 cc syringe and just squirt it up their bum. I don't insert it too far. The method has always worked for me to get them going. You can use more solution than 12cc but that is the syringe that I always sem to have handy. Sometimes I do it twice. They will hunch up and look pitiful for a bit. Somefolks have reported them exploding poop out their rear but I've never encountered that. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Shannonmcmom

Well the canola oil that the vet recommended did the trick... Now they have diarrhea. But they are doing 1000% better. They are up and looking to eat and they would follow the kids around the house. We have them in here and I am not sure for how long. We were going to take them out last night but it was -20 C so we brought them back in and put them in a big dog crate in the back. Their mom isn't doing well at all but I will start a new thread on that.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## Somerhill

I use one of the white rubber syringes that I think ae used to suction out babies noses.  Never had kids, can ya tell??? It works great for a warm, soapy enema. 

Sounds like yours are doin' fine now, but do be sure to check that constipated lambs have an anal opening - its a fairly common birth defect.

Lisa at Somerhill


----------



## judymayes

Hope you get the little fellas sorted out and on the road to feeling better real soon GOOD LUCK WITH THEM
Judy mayes


----------

